# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  calisthenics only results so far

## utryit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjAv_gjcMvI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC-9LmYTO2k

let me know what you guys think

----------


## samatash

Everything is lookin good, although the only thing I would say is if you are strict about doing calisthenics, then you should lockout your pullups. What you're doing now is fine for bodybuilding purposes but calisthenics enthusiasts will care about getting good at the exercise, not primarily the muscle hypertrophy out of them. Also based on how slow these pullups are being done, I'd say you are pretty far from being able to do some muscle ups. Take some time and build a base of pullup strength/endurance. Google a program called grease the groove.

----------


## utryit

> Everything is lookin good, although the only thing I would say is if you are strict about doing calisthenics, then you should lockout your pullups. What you're doing now is fine for bodybuilding purposes but calisthenics enthusiasts will care about getting good at the exercise, not primarily the muscle hypertrophy out of them. Also based on how slow these pullups are being done, I'd say you are pretty far from being able to do some muscle ups. Take some time and build a base of pullup strength/endurance. Google a program called grease the groove.


Doubted me too soon son!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpPCkn_L6xc

----------

